# Three How-To Books for Authors/Wannabe Entrepreneurs $0.99 to $2.99



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm Denise Barker with three nonfiction offerings for novelists and/or entrepreneurs. Here's the blurb for each:

A Copyediting Checklist for Novelists: There is only One Rule to copyediting. However, there are more than two dozen tasks set forth on the Checklist herein to implement the One Rule. For the hands-on author who either does it all or knows how to do it all--the research, the typing, finding or creating the cover, preparing front and back matter, jacket blurbs, etc. My copyediting career began in 2008 freelancing for one of the well-known traditional publishing houses in New York City and I have loved copyediting the eighty-six manuscripts to date.

Before-You-Indie-Publish Checklist: I am here to share my Indie-publishing route with you (as I traverse it) and my desire to save you time and research. My previous career as a legal assistant working with Patent & Trademark attorneys, Corporate lawyers and Estate Planners, among litigators of all sorts, has helped me in my new career as an Indie-published author. I note vendors (and their respective links) that I am currently using and for which I received no remuneration. I provide the respective fees for the services listed as I have found them on the Internet as of this writing-all subject to change, of course. I am in Texas so if you reside elsewhere, you will have to do your own research for your State-level and Local-level registrations, etc. If living abroad, you will need to locate your own nationwide equivalents. This Checklist is just a stepping off point for you, to assist you. May your trip be productive, efficient, successful, happy and fulfilling!

Living the Dream Checklist: How to Quit Your (Current) Day Job: In thirty-five original document pages, I describe my trek into self-employment, becoming my own boss. If you choose to follow, do so at your own risk. You will probably quit the day job you may hate just to exchange it for something that pays less but you enjoy more-which still allows you to continue paying your bills. My route is riskier than the more conservative alternative of keeping that good-paying job and working your beloved career on the side until it is a money-maker. You decide what is best suited for you and your temperament, personal and financial situations, expenses and security level, consulting with your experts, your family, your CPA, your attorney. After reading my version, you may think of an even better way. Go for it! We should all be utilizing our unique gifts, doing what we love and enjoying the process.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Denise, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I am enjoying finding all the great boards within the Kindle Boards Community. Y'all keep me motivated and inspired. I'm doing a Final Edit on my debut novel and it will take a few months but I'm jazzed. As a freelance corporate copy editor and as an author, I see so many not-needed words that are repeated throughout manuscripts. I found some of my own (gasp!). _Still, always _and _never _are three of my personal replicating, useless (or at least not clarifying) words that pop up in my writing. I've ID'd them so I hope there are fewer instances of them. We'll see . . . Write on, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm doing a Final Edit of my debut novel and really reviewing it at both the micro and macro levels.  Also, being a freelance corporate copy editor has me pondering a few things.

What a difference the order of the letters within a word can make.  Look at SACRED versus SCARED.  

What a difference when a letter is doubled within a word.  Look at SCARED versus SCARRED.

Then there are those lovely exceptions in the English language.  For example, the word "capital."  As you know, "capital" can mean money, or the city serving as a governmental seat within that state.  So Baton Rouge would be the capital of Louisiana, yet the building housing the government is the "capitol."  

So many grammar rules, so little time . . . .


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm sharing The Intrinsic Factor below.  You can also find it on my Amazon Author Page as well as at the end of my latest book.

* * *

THE INTRINSIC FACTOR by Denise Barker © January 2009

I canceled cable to save money and yet gained TIME.

I exchanged one career to begin another, willingly giving up more than two-thirds of my highest earnings, and gained HAPPINESS.

I surround myself with happy motivated people that I want to be like in one or more ways and gained INSPIRATION.

I work at home, saving twelve to fifteen hours of weekly commute time, and gained MORE WORKABLE (hence payable) HOURS.

I freelance and gained FREEDOM.

I wake to a fuzzy paw of a hungry cat on my nose or cheek instead of a harsh buzzing interruption and gained PURE JOY.

I work outside, weather permitting, which gives me PLEASURE.

I rarely need to drive, which allows me to GO GREEN!

I joined writing groups and gained CONFIDENCE.

I read and gained both ENJOYMENT and KNOWLEDGE.

I act, ignoring any perceived fears or notions of failure, and gained COURAGE.

I ask and gained ANSWERS.

I pray and gained WISDOM.

I am thankful for everything in my life and gained AWE.

I learn daily and gained HUMILITY.

I have made it completely through trials, tests and tribulations and gained the SECURITY of knowing I could endure to the end again.

I have dared the devil and WON.

I am successful and SMILE.

I am living my dream and LAUGH.

I am blessed and SHARE.

I risk and have thus LIVED.

Denise Barker ©January 2009 - All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've found two wonderful things online this week. Have to share.

One is ThePioneerWoman.com website. Even though I do not homeschool, I can relate to the cooking and reading recipes and the movie-watching and the kid-loving and the animal-adoration and . . . well, there's so much, you need to check it out yourself. It's inspirational and motivational.

The other is the YouTube video called "Notes from the Universe Movie" and although the YouTube movie was created and posted by Chris Cade (thank you!), he made his movie, with permission, about the various _Notes from the Universe _ books by author Mike Dooley--they are all now on my Amazon Wish List.

Plus, what a great way to promo our own books! Now to find out how to do a YouTube video of the high caliber found in Cade's offering. Great visuals of the universe in the background, great presentation of nonstatic quotes in a consecutive order of thought-building with the great music building to crescendos as an appropriate exclamation mark to punctuate the text. Cannot say enough good about this video.

Have a good week/weekend, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Do NOT let other people's opinions sabotage your sense of self OR your dreams.  I know firsthand how to dig in and withstand.  Sometimes the naysayers and dreamkillers are in your own family--hopefully not someone you have to live with.  Sometimes the negative attacks on you and your highest goals are from (supposed) friends.  Just remember this:  Your opinion matters most and discounts ten quadrillion opposing ones.  Your net worth IS NOT your self-worth.  Hopes, dreams, goals are personal.  They resonate within you.  Hidden values, mores, wishes, desires are hard to translate to others.  Keep working at yours.  Never give up.  I believe the successes we search for are hidden from us--wrapped up in our fears, doubts and worries.  Face your fear.  Clean out a drawer (the Law of Vacuum at work here) and toss, donate or organize.  Magic resides in our inner recesses.  Access it.  Don't let the poisonous viewpoints of people sidetrack or distract you.  I happen to believe good overcomes evil.  Let's all set out to prove it . . . .


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I read a wonderful post by Holly Lisle about the economic benefit to others when authors write--whether Traditionally pubbed, Indie pubbed or not even pubbed.  Check out her website:  hollylisle.com and signup for her newsletter but especially read her article entitled "Money From Nothing: The Economic Value of Writing Original Fiction" found under the "Articles" tab and then click on the "Writing Mind, Heart and Soul" section.  This article is a gem.  So inspiring.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Good  morning all!  We're knocking on the end of August and I'm wondering where my summer went, as in the time, the days, not the heat.  We're still flush with the heat here in the Dallas Metroplex.  Looking forward to having a full season of Fall if that is even possible in Texas.  Oh well.  I'm slammed, what with a Final Edit and life to keep me busy.  Take care.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

_Scot-free.
_

Yes. I know it looks weird, but it is the official Webster's 11th Edition spelling.

This adjective dates back to 1528, so that's about five hundred years of usage. Five hundred years of being spelled with only one _T_.

Don't you just love all the idiosyncrasies of our English language?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Pelf.

Per Web11, it means "money, riches."  

I get three different Word-of-the-Day subscriptions.  It is amazing what you can learn and find and study about the origins of our language.

I also subscribe to two Quote-of-the-Day services which appear on my blog.  Sometimes I agree with the quotes and sometimes I don't.  But sometimes . . . I get a wonderful ordering of words that touches my soul.  I'm going to add a collection of my favorite quotes to the back of my existing e-books as well as to my new uploads.  From my current research, it seems quotes are usable without prior permission and without infringing on anyone's copyrights.  Of course, the proper mention of the quoter will be given.

Texas has finally broken out of its triple-digit rainless heat.  At least the triple-digit part.  I'm sitting in my house with the windows open.  We may get the promise of Fall after all.  Now if it would only rain and revive my withered grass and my red-tipped bushes and my lovely trees.  Have a good week, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Ginger root tea is my new best friend.  I had a summer cold (an oxymoron for sure) and with just one cup of ginger tea, I was on the mend.  If I had taken the time to brew it again, I may have kicked it before the week was up.  You know the old saying:  the cold will be gone in one week if you take XYZ medication, or it will be gone in one week if you do nothing.

So here's my modified recipe.  It's like the hot toddy recipe, only without the rum.  Peel a one-inch segment of the ginger root, then grate it into your water to boil in a pot.  Once it begins to bubble, turn off heat, put a lid on the pan, and set your timer for ten minutes.  One online recipe said to strain the ginger root out of the tea, but I like it left in.  But I like pulp.  Also, it's just gotta be that much better for you, right?  Add some honey and lemon juice.  The honey has medicinal properties all on its own (besides being the only food that never spoils) plus the lemon juice (like vinegar) may have fever-reducing benefits.

And . . . it tastes wonderful.  Today I am enjoying the overcast weather in the Dallas Metroplex that promises rain.  I can smell it coming.  For an area that has been through a severe drought over the last couple (or more) months, rain is a good thing.  A very good thing.  Have a great week, y'all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Two days away from the official start of fall and we here in the DFW Metroplex have finally been blessed with a couple days of RAIN!  Cooler temps too.

With the upcoming big-sales months approaching (October, November, December), here's hoping we all enjoy success as authors.

As a copy editor and an Indie-published author fighting off the stigma still attached thereto, one of my pet peeves is when spell check is not used.  It is available everywhere:  within word processing programs, within blogs (like WordPress and Blogger), within email programs and even here on Book Bazaar.  I have some of my favorite websites/blogs noted on my own blog site and sometimes it is embarrassing to see fellow authors who don't know how to spell everyday words.  

Don't get me wrong.  We all have sent off an email with a misspelled word or two.  But that was to our buddy, our friend, our family member.  I bet it wasn't to post for a job opening.  And it shouldn't be consistently found within a blog.  Especially where self-published authors are trying to convince the world that we Indie-published authors are as read-worthy as the traditionally published.  Plus spell check involves the push of one button and a few minutes of our time as we polish our creations.  This is something that we, as the authors, should be doing for ourselves and not something that our freelance hires should be dealing with later.

Just something that pushes my buttons.  How about you?  Anything we Indie-pubbed (my term) authors need to watch for to raise the bar?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

As a freelance copy editor for a large NYC publishing house, I find several words commonly used that are just as often misspelled. Here's a short list:

seat belt
backyard
rib cage
backseat
cannot
fuchsia

_Webster's _isn't just for spelling words; it is also a grammar review. Look up "apostrophe" and see.

For my tips regarding some English grammar rules, check out my blog at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com. Every now and then, I try to distill down the 956-page _Chicago Manual of Style _(my go-to reference guide for both novels and nonfiction) to usable nuggets. Both are at my elbows as I write my books because I do not want my reader to stop at a misspelled word or a confusing sentence and get thrown out of my story. Hope these reviews help just some of the many Indie-pubbed authors among us!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

The English language is full of oddities. Compare _callus_ (a noun) to _callous_ (an adjective). Just another quirk for us authors to remember. The Dallas area is finally having cooler weather and the possibility for rain soon. Have a good week, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's more commonly misspelled words I came across in my copyediting job this week:

goose bumps (yes, two words--check out Web11 for yourself)
mantel (over the fireplace) vs. mantle (a cloak)
seat belt (two words)
high chair (again, two words)
ax (preferred Web11 spelling)

Have a great week, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

In Texas, we are having another sixty-degree day, warming up to seventy.  Such a nice reprieve after the Dallas-area heat we endured over this summer.  I have the windows and front door open while I work from home (Heaven!)--and am enjoying the need for a sweater.  Have a good week, all.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I am going to do NaNoWriMo 2011.  I have a new book idea that will keep me busy for 50,000+ words.  And I really want to have fun with it this year.  I'm a deadline-oriented workaholic and so, having pure enjoyment, being in-the-moment, without counting my production toward the average six-and-a-half double-spaced pages I need daily, will be a new trick for me.  Here's good wishes to all NaNoWriMo participants this year.  See y'all soon . . . .


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello to everybody and to all NaNoWriMo participants!  Day two of thirty.  For NaNo, I'm writing the prequel to my soon-to-be-released debut novel, Good Ole Boys.  The grandfather in that story just kept growing--a character who demanded his own story.  So I'm writing it.  My Good Ole Boys e-novel should be uploaded mid-November.  Look for the prequel sometime after January 2012.  

Have a great week, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

As a 2011 NaNoWriMo Participant, I have learned that inspiration can hit AFTER you start writing.  That even worrying about your late start on the day's NaNo WC, the muse can still show up pretty much immediately upon tapping those keys.  My mantra this year is to have fun with it, to keep my Internal Editor gagged and to not question the writing.  I leave notes that remind me to add this, or move that, and I've hit a sweet spot two days in a row, so I'm jazzed.  As of late yesterday, my NaNo WC reached 17,489.  If I can keep up my current daily pace, I should hit the magical 50,000 WC mark by November 22!  Wow!  Of course, I intend to continue on.  What helped me is that I took a character, the grandfather, from my soon-to-be-released debut novel, "Good Ole Boys," and am working on his story in the NaNo prequel novel.  In fact, some interesting facts came out in the NaNo prequel that alters my timeline of some events in the original tale.  Good thing I know that now, so I can edit those entries before uploading the first story.

Two amazing things happened (so far) during NaNo.  I needed something on two occasions--two surprise factors--that slid home what emotion I was trying to hit, and hit hard.  It was amazing what came to me WITHIN NANOSECONDS (pun not intended here!) that I DID NOT KNOW about my own story creation.  They continue to wow me.  Just goes to prove that once you set about to do something, the universe or God or whoever is your personal favorite steps in to aid us.  Simply stupefying.  In a good way.

Oh, and just so you know:  Before a book is published, it is correct to put it within quotations as I've done above.  See CMS 8.195.

Of course, after publication, it becomes the italicized version we all know and love.

Write on, fellow NaNo peeps!  #nanowrimo


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This week, I'm adding a couple words to watch for as you compose your creations. Both are nouns. First, a _catch-22 _is a circular conundrum, like, needing experience to get a job and needing a job to get experience. It is based on the title and the premise of the 1961 release by Joseph Heller. Two, _love seat. _A noun but made up of two separate words, commonly misspelled as one compound word.

As all NaNoWriMo participants wake up to Day Sixteen, I wish them well! I've got things to do yet before I can begin my NaNo novel chapter for today but, as of late yesterday, my total WC sat at 30,847. #nanowrimo


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

It is November 23, 2011, a Wednesday--the day before Thanksgiving as it falls this year.  And, currently, as of yesterday, my NaNo WC stands at 45,027 so I'm just two writing days away from hitting the magical 50K mark of a NaNo winner.  Great!  I can now relax a little and enjoy the rest of this month.  Thank God I only had my freelance copyediting jobs to work around my Nano participation this year, having quit my "day job" during the last part of October.

For the final month of this year, I will (hopefully) finalize the two e-books--one fiction, one nonfiction--that I had slated for uploading on or before mid-November.  No worries.  My new deadlines for both are mid-December.

Have a happy and safe Thanksgiving, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I finished NaNoWriMo on November 25 with 50,017 WC which deems me one of the 2011 winners!  What fun it was.  I highly recommend it.  For one thing, with the focus on WC, that turned off my critical Internal Editor.  For a second thing, with the thirty-day deadline involved, it gave me forward momentum.  I had no idea what to write but let my unconscious mind deal with it during the last week of October before actually signing up.  Then it hit me--write a prequel to my soon-to-be-released novel entitled "Good Ole Boys."  And that's what I did.  Let my gut decide.  Not being a plotter, this works for me.

Now to continue playing catch-up with the other parts of my life . . . .

#nanowrimo


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

It's around 25 degrees outside in the DFW area (with a wind chill of 20) and it's below 60 in my house. Yep, the gas heat is off. And my trusty gas man just left after lighting my pilot light in the attic. It had blown out during the night. Don't ask me how as we had no wind last night and no rain--not so that woke me up anyway. I've lived here over a decade and we've been subject to 75 mph winds and yet, last night, the pilot light blew out for the first time.

Now for some spelling tips. I don't know if I have already shared these two oddities with you, but here they are:

1. Night-light. Yes, the noun is hyphenated per Web11.

2. PJ's. This is the PLURAL form for this truncated noun formation. Go figure. For the full spelling, the plural is _pajamas_ as one would expect.

Have a good one, everyone!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I am seeing the light of day as far as the Final Edit of my e-book, "Good Ole Boys." BTW: A novel, before publication, before release, shows up in quotes as I have done in the previous sentence. After being published, it is shown in italics, like so: _Good Ole Boys_ (_see_ CMS 17.213). I should have my debut novel uploaded tomorrow, if things go as planned.

But life tends to throw us curve balls as most of us can attest. I had a day job until the end of October, so as expected, that second workplace ate up hours and left little of them for my own writing, after I spent the requisite hours on my freelance projects. Having shucked that day-job obstacle, I willingly took on NaNoWriMo--what a thrilling ride! During NaNo, I finished my prequel to my debut novel coming out tomorrow. So the prequel will be my next book to go through a Final Edit.

As for the Final Edit process, you can drive yourself nuts with it. I had to let go of my serious nature a little and just relax. My particular version of a Final Edit consists of three parts: part Margie Lawson's trademarked Deep EDITS system (dealing more with the language, the art, of storytelling), part Carol Hughes's DEEP Story construct (dealing more with the plot and the structure) and then part general overview of DOs and DON'Ts. Making sure your characters are 3-D and come alive in print. Also, watching for red flags, putting out fires, like scenes that don't work or feel too contrived, anything (actions, words) that depart from the theme of your book.

It's a big undertaking.

But, hey, once we do that, we can truly be proud of ourselves. Plus, surely it gets somewhat easier each time, right?

Have a good week, y'all!

So, that's it. Ha!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Ta-da! My debut novel is out, entitled _Good Ole Boys_. I have enrolled it in Amazon's Lending Library. Although my first four e-books were nonfiction, novels are my love. During NaNoWriMo 2011, I wrote the prequel, so coming soon is _Good Ole Boys: The Prequel_. Meanwhile, I'm ready to organize my Southern cookbook I hope to upload by the end of December. We'll see how those deadlines work out. Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We in the United States have three more days until the new year 2012. What remains on your To-Do list? For me, I've been working on my Southern e-cookbook and the prequel to _Good Ole Boys._ If I don't make my self-determined December 31, 2011 deadline, I'll roll it over to become January 31, 2012.

I don't make annual New Year's resolutions in a sense. I make monthly ones. So I'll review my life, my goals, set forth twelve to focus on in the upcoming year and will chip away at each.

What are your goals for 2012?

Happy New Year, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

As authors, we can read other authors' books, watch a million movies, camp out at the library, all in the name of research. What a grand career we are in.

So, under that guise, I have listened, so far, to two-thirds of the audio book written and narrated by Ree Drummond entitled _Black Heels to Tractor Wheels, _a love story about how the author met, dated and married her husband. This is The Pioneer Woman from the website of the same name, with her online collection of all her loves: photos, recipes, family, movies, homeschooling. She can even be found on TV with her cooking show. And her true-life love story should make everyone jump for joy that true love exists, that men like Marlboro Man live and breathe, and that they apparently love their women, happy flaws and all.

Ree did the taping on her audiobook. She seemed to be sticking straight with the script, although I would be dubbing in more afterthoughts, side notes, laughter, crying, what-have-you. I'm impressed she held it together when narrating her personal story, including recalling her propensity for Lucille Ball-like incidents.

I'm not completely through the taped book, but it is uplifting, even while wrapped in reality. Of course, I'll finish listening to the audio today, and may have to do so over and over as I try to separate myself from the sheer joy of the story to be objective enough to see her writing techniques. Even if I'm not capable of that distancing, it would be no hardship to hear the whole wonderful happily-ever-after rendition over and over.

May we all share in such happiness, love, life. Have a good one, everybody!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

See my newest e-book:  HOW TO INDIE-PUBLISH:  TIPS, INSTRUCTIONS AND INSPIRATION.  What I've learned over the last ten months as I uploaded these six e-books of mine.  What a great year 2011 was.  Here's to an even better 2012 for us all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

One thing to watch for in your writing is repetition.  Don't use the same word twice within one paragraph, unless you are going for emphasis and then be sure to repeat three times.  Not two times--that just looks like you couldn't think of a better word for the subsequent occurrence.  Don't even repeat the same word on a page, if you can help it.  In line with the theme of repetition here, don't use cliches.  Twist them to fit your story elements.  Tweak them with a face-lift, surprise your reader.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow.  Week 30 for me.  It doesn't seem that long.  I guess not because this is fun.  I feel sorry for those unhappy people tied to a job they absolutely hate, where they are unappreciated, and locked into a seemingly never-ending cycle of dread and drudgery.  It takes some confidence to break out of those chains but, oh, how it is worth it when you find where you truly belong.  

Doing without a steady paycheck--expecting one every first and fifteenth of the month--still takes some imaginative solutions at times.  And I wouldn't change my life still.  One thing Daddy told me that I find to be particularly wrong for me was, "Don't burn your bridges."  I find the opposite to be true.  When you are driven, really consumed by a dream, no matter how irrational or long-term, burn those bridges.  Step out, take some calculated risks, daily accruing whatever actions, both small and larger, toward that ultimate goal.  It shows your faith.  It confirms your forward momentum.  It speaks to the Universe (my God) and sets the unseen in motion with us.  Don't discount what you cannot see . . . .


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We meet again on another Wednesday, this one starting a brand new month.  

I love being INDIE!  It perfectly suits my personality, my drive, my workaholism, my persistence, my determination, my do-it-yourself mentality.

It is a great career we have chosen and one that remains overall professional and literate and entertaining and inspiring.  I am happy to be a part of it.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out my blog found at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com where I give helpful tips to authors.  There are two recent posts in particular dealing with "random musings" (which should be in both titles) and within the later of the pair is a list of lists.  Therein are some great websites to find those descriptors we authors are in need of--concrete nouns, precise verbs, revealing body language, sensory data, color choices, archetypes too.  Have fun, y'all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's Day. Another resource book to add to an author's arsenal is Sol Stein's _Stein on Writing._ There were multiple areas where he showed me something "new" but the best of the best may be his "triage" approach to editing your work. A mine of rich info, well worth your time. Enjoy your week, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out my latest post entitled "...Like You Are On Vacation" at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com.  Also check out Joe Konrath's blog at A Newbie's Guide to Publishing and other such great, inspirational, informative author spots.  Enjoy the rest of your week!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We lost Davy Jones today.  Makes for a sad Leap Year Day.  As entrepreneurs and artists, we need to persist to succeed, but we need to remember to enjoy the moments too.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

What a wonderful era for authors with more choices.  We can go Indie (as I've done) or traditional (as one of my CPs wishes to do).  With choices comes freedom.  Loving it!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I am no marketing expert as I dabble in social media to promote my e-journey, my "Grand Experiment." Check out my recent post entitled "My Marketing Plan" on my blog at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com which details my current thinking on the topic.  However, I have sold threes e-book this week so far and feel it is totally because of Pinterest.  It is my latest social media love.  In fact, that and blogging are my top two favs.  Just FYI.  Try what sounds rights to you and see how it goes in your life.  Best wishes!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, Denise! Great to meet you! Like you, I'm having a grand time with my Indy experiment and very glad I did it! I have a question for you. Is p.j. the only word where an 's indicates plural? Or are there others?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

What a WONDERFUL time for authors!  I saw some blog post where Indie-publishing was described as the "new black."  I like that!  Keep on writing.  Keep on reading.  Enjoy!  db


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I wrote my first short story for my junior high English teacher and was praised before my classmates.  Back then, if you self-published, there was the stigma attached.  It was called "vanity press" too.  I continued to write short stores in my 20s and graduated to longer and longer stories.  Wish I had those short stories now.  Wish I could have begun my author career in my 20s.  But I needed to be "launched" within this new revolution called Indie Publishing.  This is my place.  This is where I belong.  This is where my soul and my creativity thrive.  I'm happy to be here.  Join me on this wonderful journey.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

If you read my blog, you already know I am 100% Indie-published.  (See LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com.)  So, I do it all.  These past few weeks have been more nonwriting activities:  a dying computer coupled with a server that wasn't backing up (yikes!) led me to manual backups and setting up a new computer and reloading software and finding software to reload and . . . well, you get the picture.  That is part of the DIY nature of being Indie.  With growth in e-sales, I will gladly pass off some of the less enjoyable responsibilities to someone who really likes them.  But for now, I happily do them.  "Anything" to keep me from the structured 9-to-5 corporate life.  Been there, done that.  Now I want creativity to fill my life, my intuition driving me forward, my gifts fully utilized.  It takes a certain mentality to handle the lifestyle of an author and a freelancer.  No paydays every first and fifteenth of each month.  I love it still!  So if this sounds like the dream job and the ultimate way to spend your days, follow me down the path to publishing . . . the Indie way.  Even if you long for that Big 6 publishing contract, what (or who) is to stop you from e-pubbing along the way?  Go for it!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For any career you wish to go after, listen to your heart and remain firm.  Stubborn.  Persistent.  Determined.  Success entails a massive amount of grit.  Cull out negative people in your life whether family members, friends, bosses. Here's to you!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love being Indie.  Frees up all the angst and time involved in searching for and attempting to get an agent and/or publisher.  Being a freelance copy editor for a large NYC house, I have that skill to lend to my own works, polishing my final draft before uploading.  So take care with your craft.  Make it the best you can.  And keep writing!  That is Marketing Tip #1.  And #2, IMO.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I have more nonfiction out than fiction, yet I consider myself first and foremost a novelist.  Nora Roberts aka J.D. Robb is my hero.  Yet, I may have to reconfigure my picture of myself.  For I have another inkling for a nonfiction series.  Been working on it the last couple days.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

If you study J.A. Konrath's success--or J.D. Robb's--you see two unfailing elements:  lot of books, over a long period of time.  We all need a "backlist" which is why we must keep churning out new novels.  Do it at your pace.  This should be a fun career!  So, if you prefer one annually or one every six weeks--go for what makes you happy as you work. And the beauty of Indie and e-books is a never-ending shelf life so your readers can always find you.  It's just a matter of the author staying afloat before their "overnight success" happens.  You begin with that first finished book.  That is such an accomplishment and you are a rare breed once you have completed the project to The End.  Now, do it again!  The years pass whether you start or not.  But favor is on your side when you step out.  Here's to all of us!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love being an all-Indie author. I love having complete control. I'm into DIY anyway. But I have specific likes as to covers. My titles I fall in love with. My name, well, it is _mine_. And I don't wish to change any of it. Good news is that as an Indie-published author, I don't have to. Unless I want to. While we may tweak our e-book descriptions and change our mix of marketing, all those are decisions that are up to us. It feels wonderfully freeing. I'm in it for good; so however long it takes, I'll be there to enjoy each of my successes along the way. Want to join me in this thrilling ride?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

As authors/entrepreneurs, we need to have the right mind-set.  Instead of a depressing To-Do list, I started making a Research list.  In lieu of focusing (and writing down, in ink) the problem, I've switched it to finding-the-answer mode.  And my first, biggest, greatest roadblock was fixed yesterday!  Yippee!  All the rest of the "glitches" from my previous To Do list, that are now search-and-find-the-answers projects, seem so minor now.  What a relief!  

You can do it too . . . .


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

These three e-books will get you started.  There is a plethora of info out there to keep you up-to-date on the radically shifting world of authors (more choices) and publishing (faster, e-world, paperless, globe-covering market).  I read Seth Godin's blog via email today and you do have to limit yourself.  Otherwise, you are simply surfing and never creating.  Choose your own boundaries.  That's the beauty of this Indie life.  You are in charge.  You choose.  You make the decisions.  Based on who you are, where you want to be today, tomorrow, in a week, in a month, in a year.  

I love being the boss!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My dba is Living the Dream Publishing and I have a blog so named (LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com).  I'm not the marketing guru, yet I remain unconvinced that just my name will link up with readers.  Nora Roberts notwithstanding, the memory game I've discussed on my blog entails three points to make a mental connection.  Anyway, I love my dba name and will continue to use it.  It makes me smile. 

The newest thing I have begun is to add a signature to each blog post, like I do for emails.  That way more identifiers are attached to me--my blog subject within each post, my author name, my dba.  And per Bob Mayer and others who teach this:  a visual.  Mine is the red wax fleur-de-lis.  Love it.  For myriad reasons.  

And since I've instigated this marketing device (for about a month)--while joining two more online author communities--I've noticed a few more sales.  Plus it is the beginning of summer, what with the Memorial Day holiday just being two days ago.  I'm hoping for increasing sales over this summer.  It will be my second round since these three were uploaded the end of March in 2011.  

E-publishing is kinda like investing:  start early.  Give yourself some time.  

And NEVER give up.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I just recently joined a second CP group and it has been a gold mine for me.  First, both are romance authors, which is my genre.  Second, both are soon-to-be Indie published or have recently joined the ranks.  Which is my path as well.  

So when I have glitches in uploading, I turn to them.  One in particular, who seems to have all the answers.  While her first Indie-published work is out this week, she had already helped others upload to various venues, so has lots of experience on this subject.  Plus both are stronger in the marketing area than I feel I am.  So, it's a well-suited match.

Sometimes what we need is found in a person, not a book.  Is that blasphemy coming from a nonfiction author and a novelist?  Ha!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

As I continue on my Indie-publishing career, I've run into roadblocks and found the tools to get unstuck.  These updates are found in my blog:  LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com.  I love the whole crazy business!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

To be an Indie author, you need drive.  Perseverance.  Determination.  Good short-term and long-term views.  A self-starter.  An optimist.  You have to guard your time--don't let anyone or anything else (TV, SM, etc.) deter your main focus.  Guard what goes in your mind.  Remember that both the good reviews and the bad reviews can cause self-doubt.  IMO, don't read any.  But the best overall advice:  keep writing, keep perfecting your craft through more writing, more How-To reading/classes and of course reading your fave authors.  Keep at it, authorpreneurs!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Amazon Publishing has acquired Avalon Books. See the June post here: http://publishingnews.org/big-as-in-publishing-join-forces/?goback=.gde_101577_member_127595154.

Here's an excerpt:

"Amazon Publishing Acquires Avalon Books"

"Avalon titles in the Romance, Mystery and Western categories to be available digitally for the first time"

"SEATTLE, Jun 04, 2012 (BUSINESS WIRE)"

This is a wonderful time for authors. We have more choices. Take advantage of these opportunities. And watch for new ones. But, as always, keep on writing.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep writing good books. That is the best marketing advice of all. It may take a year (or longer, or less) to catch the eyes of the readership for your work, so do not despair.  Keep on creating. Write about what you love, what interests you.  Your passion will show through. Then package it for your intended audience.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I had a revelation. Emotions in Writing is my newest post which my fellow authors may enjoy. Find it at http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2012/07/emotions-in-writing.html


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love being an author. I love being my own boss. I love working from home. I love the freedom entailed in being creative--which includes my imagination, yes, but also working MY hours, not someone else's, and with such joy that I work everyday no matter if it is the weekend or a holiday. When I'm having so much fun, why stop? Granted, I do take a movie-watching break at night or read a book one night of the week. Again, I consider it valid research in this fantastic career of mine. I wish the same happiness for all of you.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I hear the RWA is allowing us Indie-pubbed authors into their PAN program. That's progress, folks! This is such a dynamic industry now; watch for more changes to come.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

There's a wonderful quote about regrets being worse than any perceived failure. First, if you tried and "failed," you either stopped too soon or you found out the answer to your question. I prefer the former. So if you've ever wanted to be your own boss, to write that book to The End, NOW IS THE TIME. Go for it! There is another great quote about I wish I had started a year ago. START NOW. Whatever your dream, spend fifteen minutes a day on it. 

Every. 

Single. 

Day. 

Don't cheat yourself of your dream. And that mere quarter of an hour? It's like compound interest. You'll be surprised what accumulates over time when you give yourself that gift each and every day. Many successes to us all.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Select your highest dream. Focus on it every day, taking action for fifteen minutes. Watch what happens.

Along with that, keep your thoughts and your words in line with those actions.

Agreement of all three works wonders! And fast. Try it. See for yourself.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank God for Indie publishing. Although I was actively writing in my twenties, I had to await this revolution. Which first needed the Internet. Which first needed cable wiring. And who knows what else.

But I'm here and I'm glad I made it to the party.

I was watching _Terminator _again yesterday. If what I read online is true, Cameron wrote the story and his agent told him to write something else. Luckily, Cameron ignored that nonsense, fired his agent and continued on. The movie is great now, mid-2012, and was so far ahead of its time when it came out in 1984.

Wow.

So don't let anyone talk you out of what your heart and imagination is telling you. Supposedly Cameron's idea for _Terminator_ came from a dream (when he happened to be sick) of a metal skeleton chasing him.

Sally forth. Keep the faith. Grab your courage and run with it!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For authors, read _Story_ by Robert McKee for wonderful insights into what makes for a good tale, and the ways to incorporate same in your own writing. Also, Stephen King's _On Writing _was incredible. He was less into steps and more into mind-set. You need both.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a bare minimum marketing plan and totally free:

1. Write a great story
2. Choose an equally great title
3. Pick a cover you love (such as free domain art with no royalties involved)
4. Create a catchy tagline to add to your cover
5. Write a blurb that grabs readers 

Go forth and conquer!

Happy Labor Day, everyone.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't let this wonderful Indie-publishing opportunity go to waste if you, like many people say, have a book in you, ready to get out of your mind and put on paper. Go for it! There is no rush quite so satisfying as writing The End on page 411 or 254 or even on page 36 for a short story. Again, I say: GO FOR IT! The miracles happen as you write.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My best advice: Start Now! I don't have the magic marketing bullet, so allow your readers time to find you and fall in love with your writing style. Writing is like a retirement plan--it's always better/easier when you start early.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Trust your gut.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Get writing! Take the leap. Take the risk. Take the plunge. You never know until you try. Don't believe me? Fear still got you stuck? Then how about these words to push you along:

Careers are defined by books, not manuscripts. Writer’s Digest Partners


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

See my recent blog post about SEO and tags being used in your description (and title if that works for you). Here's that link: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2012/10/seo-tips.html.

I'm also reading/researching about business plans for indie authors and going to draft one of my own later today. Of course, the SBA has a generic business plan that you can take bits and pieces from to craft you own. You can even fill it in online, then print and save it to your computer. Here's that link: http://www.sba.gov/category/navigation-structure/starting-managing-business/starting-business/how-write-business-plan.

But the one that really struck me was a posting from author Susan Kaye Quinn on her five-year plan and how emotions and values weigh heavily in hers. Love that. Here's her link: http://www.susankayequinn.com/2012/09/creating-five-year-plan.html.

Whether you have a formal plan or just an urging, make writing a part of each day.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I do think Pinterest, my blog and these Kindle Boards are great for marketing. However, the best tip, marketing or literary, is to keep writing. There is some magic about having multiple books out that lures in readers. Although what number that is has not been singled out. It could be three, five or more. Regardless, keep writing. It hones your skills and you end up with more books with your name on it. Go for it!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

You need courage and self-esteem to start. Your talent will help you through. That and persistence. Do not give up. Not if this is your lifelong dream, the one that keeps nagging at you no matter how times you stop. Start again, keep at it. Listen to your heart. Not your family, friends, coworkers, strangers. Best wishes!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been posting daily NaNoWriMo tips on my blog over the last week or so. If interested, check it out at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com. Hope to see you at NaNo!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I highly recommend NaNo. ESPECIALLY to wannabe authors. What would be better than finding out you can create a 50K WC novel in one month. Go on. Try it. I dare you.

On Day Four of NaNo 2012, inspiration hit me. I now have a story idea that can carry me through to the 50K WC mark. Before I had short story ideas and wrote around the ones that excited me, trying to find my NaNo goal. Which I did. Thankfully. Usually I have my idea by 10.27, not days into November. So I was worrying a tad. But no more! Good luck all NaNo participants!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

You have what it takes already inside you. Don't let people around you talk you out of that. Don't let circumstances around you talk you out of your dreams either.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I have two more offerings in my lineup: a three-book and a four-book collection. Groupings of my nonfiction specifically for the Indie author. Which is a great idea for each of us. Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I have uploaded my Quotations Volume Two e-book that I have been formatting forever, it seems. But I have learned my lesson. Volume Three is already in progress and I am conforming each new quote as I add it this time, instead of doing all 117 pages (approximately 1500 or so individual quotations). It feels so great to be able to check off another WIP from my To Do list. Slow and steady wins the race for all, especially us Indie authors.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We lost Zig Ziglar this week. As a lifelong self-help aficionado, I hate to see one of the greats leave us. But it also should prod each and every one of us to do what is in our hearts. Trust that inner voice. As long as your desire hurts no one (including yourself), I would say you are on the right track. Kill your self-doubt by stepping out. Best wishes, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I am no marketing guru, but you don't have to be either. Just get your work cleaned up and beautified and online ASAP. And let time find your readership.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

COMMUNICATION. That is key in writing. Make it clear to your reader. 

Communication is also key in relationships. Make it clear to the special people in your life.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Wishing hope for the downtrodden...


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy New Year 2013! For tips on resolutions, check out my blog post at http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2012/12/happy-new-year-2013.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Start early with your writing for time is a necessary element for your readership to find you. IMO, the right mix of marketing just hurries up the process. Start now!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hang in there, folks. Remember to capture life's travails as it could be revamped into a great scene in one of your books. All those details fade, so write them down while the emotions are fueling them.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Seems everything I'm reading this year about the state of our art mentions short stories. So I'm planning at least three collections of short stories for 2013. First one coming soon!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm working on getting out three short story collections this year and for each cover have reacquainted myself with MSWord Paint. Love it! It's great for people like me who are art-challenged. I like the added effects it can give your covers, such as a pebbled or glassy or oil painting feel, plus the reflective shadow of the cover if desired.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm halfway through reading Gladwell's _The Tipping Point_ and it's fascinating. His findings lend themselves to word-of-mouth advertising regarding books, leading to best-seller lists etc. Will let you know next week what else I find.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Over the weekend, besides spring-cleaning my office and having an allergic reaction to the dust, I read two great novels. First was _Keeping Caroline_ by Vickie Taylor. Just wonderful even if it did make me cry in parts. Second was _Tell No One_ by Harlan Coben. Enjoyed his writing and his twists-abound story. Recommend both. What was a surprise is how each book used a tree with initials on it, like M.B. + C.E. Only different initial in each book. And a different tree. In the first, a willow. In the second, not a willow (ha!). So keep a motif, a symbol, in mind for resonating with your story's theme when you are creating it. You don't even have to intentionally pick one. Sometimes it just shows up in your writing and, as you review same, it pops out, makes itself known to you. Reminding you to mention this at least once more in your book.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My newest revelation is that the character arc is king when writing. Those plot points? They just serve as moments to screenplay the events that serve as growth catalysts to catapult our main character into a better being. This frees me. I was trying to plot points with no goal. Now, I know the end-all is the character's arc, his/her growth through bad situations. Kinda like life, hmm?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This marketing idea comes from The Tipping Point. I'm going through my highlights from that book. Here's an interesting thought that should work for us authors as we promote our works, as well. Gladwell states that an idea must take root broadly enough in culture, so it becomes evident in various "social cultures" like: art, film, music, fashion, TV, desires/new inventions. He goes on to ID "hot spot" cities (large centers of various social cultures mentioned above): NY, L.A., Chicago, Dallas, Seattle, Austin. And he states we need connections to broad, diverse groups, such as: actors, authors, doctors, lawyers, park lovers, politicians, railroad buffs, flea market aficionados, architects, people in the hospitality trade, etc.

I like that last line above. I've never bought into the idea that the MC must define the target reader group. Otherwise, why did I love the Harry Potter series? Or the Twilight series? Or any paranormal, for that matter.

So, yes, there will be some linear connections within your novel. For example, maybe the female MCs are part of an old-fashioned quilting bee. Definitely promote that to naturally tie in with hobbyists who then become readers. Use those obvious leads, for sure. But send your net far and wide. I believe our careers do not define us. Especially if we are stuck in a nine-to-five we hate, but pays the bills. Neither does our age define us.

Plus look at the TV/newspaper/radio ads. They hit on desires, emotions. Internal stuff. We authors should do the same. Good luck!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm studying poetry to strengthen my writing. I recommend starting with John Holland's _Dry Bones_. Just fascinating word choices. At one point he describes bites of fluffy white clouds. He is amazing. Also I am looking forward to a March online class on the seven (?) sentence structures used in writing and how we can vary them to make them our own. Plus that would keep us from repeating the same ole, same ole. Anyway, study always. Learn constantly. Apply it in your work.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had a week off and, even though I love my work, I needed it. We should take care of ourselves first, so we have energy to give to others. Those nagging thoughts of things that have been bugging you? Do even just one of them and feel the freedom. Enjoy your own smiles as you encounter that job finally tackled. Organize your office so you can find important things. Go green. Be ergonomically correct. Eat the best food you can afford to put in your body from the perimeter of the store. One success leads to another. Start small. Start today. Start now.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had more time in between jobs here lately so I've been getting to some organizing and decluttering and reading and researching. It's been fun. Plus it renews the spirit. Do something for yourself each day. Early in the day. That way, you aren't so inclined to be the martyr--always doing for others and yet never for yourself.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Read Rachel Aaron's _2K to 10K_ ebook and loved it. Recommend it to any author. It has so many relevant points but the one that hit me the hardest was to have fun with our writing. That is what I wish for all of us.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For Indies, here are two recent blog posts that may interest you:

1.	Great example of an opening paragraph addressing the who, what, when, where and forecasting the black moment. See: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/03/authors-heres-opening-paragraph-example.html
2.	Also a change in viewpoint may have you uploading those "unfinished" stories you have written so far. Check it out: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/03/do-you-have-wips-or-backlist.html


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Got several books from the library last week and have two great recommendations for authors. First, is Roger Rosenblatt’s Unless It Moves the Human Heart: The Craft and Art of Writing. He’s humorous and teaches us about putting the lightning in our work, knowing that exact word needed to get our reader into our mind-set.

The second book I have not finished reading yet, but have already bought my own copy of. It is Roy Peter Clark’s Writing Tools: 50 Essential Strategies for Every Writer.

Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm rereading _How to Tell a Story: The Secrets of Writing Captivating Tales _by Peter Rubie and Gary Provost.

There is this great "Gary Provost Sentence" that has been expanded into the "Gary Provost Paragraph" which delineates all the plot points for your story. It's an awesome tool. Here it is (plot points underlined):

Once upon a time, something happened to someone, and he decided that he would pursue a goal. So he devised a plan of action and, even though there were forces trying to stop him, he moved forward as there was a lot at stake. And just when things seemed as bad as they could get, he learned an important lesson, and when offered the prize he had so strenuously sought, he had to decide whether or not to take it, and in making that decision, he satisfied a need that had been created by something from his past.

This is classic story structure. Just great, huh?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with the Boston community.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Get rid of distractions, dis-eases. That means paper clutter, mental clutter. That means toxic people, toxic jobs and toxic foods. Focus on what you want. "Resources" are not limited. Note the word "source" in "resource." You have within you what you need. Don't let external measurements (noting lack of time, money, awards) deter you from using the timeless gifts that only you can access--those within your heart, soul, mind. But don't be selfish. Share those with others.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a great book recommend for newbies and not. It deals with the internal stuff, the mind-set. Enjoy Dorothea Brande's _Becoming a Writer_ from 1934. A universal work.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out ThePassiveVoice.com for publishing news, good for the Indie and traditional publishing authors. Great tips can be found therein for authors.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

A MUST READ for every author, traditionally published or Indie pubbed: Self-Editing for Fiction Writers by Rennie Browne and Dave King. I’m a freelance copy editor. I’m that grammar geek that looks at every keystroke—yes, literally every single blasted keystroke—in a manuscript. But I’m looking for the pure mechanics of communication from a jot-and-tittle perspective. Not this book. This is another level of editing, dealing with chunks like scenes, chapters, pacing, emotions. It is that Final Edit overview done by the author to hone his craft, perfect his skill. It deals with mechanics of scene building, dialogue, POV, interior monologue; how to effectively balance your narrative summaries with your immediate scenes; plus it relays techniques that give your stories that polished, professional stamp.
Gotta read it! In fact I will be rereading it to memorize all the many wonderful tips therein.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Memorial Day! Take some time off, just for yourself. Which I should do more often.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a huge Joss Whedon fan (LOVE _Firefly_). To review some writing tips, see my blog post: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/05/i-love-joss-whedon-i-want-more-firefly.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep learning your craft, whether it be online classes, actual classes at your local community college or four-year university, reading the classics, studying your favorite movies (not necessarily the ones that were box office smashes), reading how-to-write nonfiction, articles online, etc. I'm currently taking an online class from Jacqui Jacoby studying Joss Whedon's Firefly series. What fun! So keep at it. You can never stop learning...


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Want some fun brainstorming/mindmapping tips? Here's my latest post: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/06/write-who-you-are.html. Enjoy!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out my blog post for added tips about writing and book reviews, such as this one: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/06/self-editing-for-fiction-writers-how-to.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I highly recommend reading any Raymond Chandler novels featuring his detective, Philip Marlowe. His style is fresh (even some sixty years later). For a few lines to pique your interest, check out my blog post: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/06/raymond-chandlers-philip-marlowe.html.

Have a safe and happy Fourth of July, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Ayn Rand's _Atlas Shrugged_ remains my number two all-time favorite book (followed by the Bible), which makes her novel my number one fiction pick out of the (tens of?) thousands I have read over the years. Want some in-the-life-of tips from Ayn Rand? Check out my blog post here: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/07/ayn-rand.html. Also I highly recommend Margie Lawson's class notes on how to edit your book into a promising bestseller. Here's my latest post regarding her offerings: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/07/margie-lawsons-writing-body-language.html.

Have a great week, all!


----------

